# Are These Ribs Done?



## kickassbbq (Mar 8, 2006)

Can anyone tell me by the looks, in your opinion, are these ribs done?
http://usera.imagecave.com/kickassbbq/rib.JPG
What a Farkin Idiot?
Smoke Something Right!!!!!!
ed


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

Uh...................yeah.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2006)

Hard to tell from that pic, but they are probably safe to eat.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 8, 2006)

Did you make those kick ass?


----------



## kickassbbq (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ribs*

The Puff Man,
Yes, I just took them off the smoker.  Aren't you proud of me?  That is the second rack of ribs that I have ruined on the last 2 smokes.
Better take a break from smoking for, oh, maybe 3 days.  My wife just brought home some hot Mac & Cheese and I opened the oven door and let her see those ribs.  She said she wished she had bought more Mac & Cheese.  She don't appreciate nothing!!!!!!!!!
My blood pressure has been too high because I stoppped drinking.  guess I was drinking too much.  Not feeling really well.
Hey, I gotta have some excuse, don't I?
Smoke On!!!!
ed


----------



## cflatt (Mar 8, 2006)

ribs ? i thought those were my mother in laws teeth  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 8, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> ribs ? i thought those were my mother in laws teeth  #-o


 I thoght somebody stole my teeth


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Ribs*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> The Puff Man,
> Yes, I just took them off the smoker.  Aren't you proud of me?  That is the second rack of ribs that I have ruined on the last 2 smokes.
> Better take a break from smoking for, oh, maybe 3 days.  My wife just brought home some hot Mac & Cheese and I opened the oven door and let her see those ribs.  She said she wished she had bought more Mac & Cheese.  She don't appreciate nothing!!!!!!!!!
> My blood pressure has been too high because I stoppped drinking.  guess I was drinking too much.  Not feeling really well.
> ...


 Sheeeeaaaatttt!!! happens, i think wev'e all done it


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't know, maybe an hour or so in foil and they will be done!


----------



## Finney (Mar 8, 2006)

I really think another 1 1/2hrs and you could market them as "Jerky on a Stick". =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2006)

Finney, there you go again, stealing my ideas.  I thought of jerky on a stick last week.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Ribs*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> The Puff Man,
> Yes, I just took them off the smoker.  Aren't you proud of me?  That is the second rack of ribs that I have ruined on the last 2 smokes.
> Better take a break from smoking for, oh, maybe 3 days.  My wife just brought home some hot Mac & Cheese and I opened the oven door and let her see those ribs.  She said she wished she had bought more Mac & Cheese.  She don't appreciate nothing!!!!!!!!!
> My blood pressure has been too high because I stoppped drinking.  guess I was drinking too much.  Not feeling really well.
> ...



Ed,
    Don't feel bad!  I can't speak for everyone else, but I've had cooks that turned out horrible as well.  Don't take a break from smoking, buy more ribs and keep practicing!  How long and at what temps did you cook the past two racks of ribs?


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Finney, there you go again, stealing my ideas.  I thought of jerky on a stick last week.


   #-o  :-X


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Ribs*



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> kickassbbq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Four Days, 400**


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Ribs*



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :ack:


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 9, 2006)

My wifey, bless her, would approve of them. She has to have any kind of meats welllllllllllllll done. Drives me nuts. 
I bet the dog enjoyed those bones though. :!:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

looks good to me


----------

